# So how far CAN a foreskin stretch???



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

because my 14 month old has discovered that he has this new thing on his front, and he makes us Flinch!! we crack up laughing watching him....

So how far Can they go?? And he wont hurt himself, will he?


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Bama! Cully has tried to:

1. put his in his mouth
2. stretch it to reach the floor...WHILE HE'S STANDING UP







:
3. Put it in his belly button.








:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

:







:


----------



## KrystalC (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh my... the things I have to look forward to


----------



## Islay (Apr 29, 2006)

Fun things, foreskins, eh?









He won't hurt himself at all. They can stretch a _very_ long way! After all, they're designed to eventually accommodate an adult, erect penis _and_ stretch back and forth over the glans (head) during intercourse.

Isn't nature wonderful?

Christopher


----------



## bugmenot (May 29, 2005)

Forceful retraction = bad
Pulling the other way (away from penis) = not bad

Is this accurate? Hopefully if he does try premature retraction, it won't go back, and he'll get the idea that it can't slide that way any more than it does and he'll stop.


----------



## maxmama (May 5, 2006)

Heh heh -- this thread takes me back.

Puppetry of the Penis had nothing on my son around 18 months-2 years.


----------



## Islay (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bugmenot*
Forceful retraction = bad
Pulling the other way (away from penis) = not bad

Is this accurate? Hopefully if he does try premature retraction, it won't go back, and he'll get the idea that it can't slide that way any more than it does and he'll stop.

Accurate! Retracting will hurt until separation begins naturally. Pulling forwards is just fun. It may even harmessly encourage separation later.

Christopher


----------



## teniprice (Oct 7, 2003)

My almost 5 yr old pulls on his too. He also likes to stick his finger in the hole and twist it around.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

My eldest (now almost 9) put a lot of coins in his when he was about 4. I think I saw something online about some guy who put $10 in quarters into his.


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

I know I've mentioned this before, but my ds (6) very recently put a green marker in there and colored it all green lol. When he was smaller, he would try to put pencils in the hole, even a spaghetti noodle once







. And he used to pull it down too and then come over to me and say "look mommy, my penis is standing up!" He still thinks thats the coolest thing ever, lol.
My friends babies kind of wierd me out because they are almost a year old and she said that they never reach down there when their diapers are off and she has never seen them get an erection. Maybe because they are circ'd?? I dunno...it just seems so odd to me. Even my dd's grabbed their crotch as soon as the diaper came off. Does it seem wierd to anyone else?


----------



## KrystalC (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeah it does! My nephews - both circ'd







- had their hands down there immediately after removing the diaper!


----------



## Cain (Dec 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom*







because my 14 month old has discovered that he has this new thing on his front, and he makes us Flinch!! we crack up laughing watching him....

So how far Can they go?? And he wont hurt himself, will he?










My son is a smacker. When the diaper comes off, he seriously gives it a good whacking. I'm always worried he's going to hit it too hard and do some damage to his balls or something, but we just tell him not to hit it. I guess he'll figure it out if he gets too rough. But I've heard of all kinds of weird stuff, a girl I work with said her son tugs on his balls REALLY hard, she actually said that he'd drawn some blood from scratching and pulling. THAT seems a little bit, I don't know...extreme? Lil boys find out at about 6 months that they've got this great thing down there....and it just never goes away. Whenever the pants come off, the hands go on. It's the #1 Creed. Could be yours or someone else's, it makes no difference. Long as there's hands.

Rock on, you 6 month olds!


----------



## Suprakid1982 (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Islay*
Fun things, foreskins, eh?









He won't hurt himself at all. They can stretch a _very_ long way! After all, they're designed to eventually accommodate an adult, erect penis _and_ stretch back and forth over the glans (head) during intercourse.

Isn't nature wonderful?

Christopher


yep


----------



## gridley13 (Sep 3, 2004)

Well these are cracking me up! My ds is almost 2.5 and he plays with it sometimes, but not really that often. He did try to put something in it once in the tub, I forget what it was. And once he was on the couch naked and fiddling around with it and he called my dh over and said, "Look Daddy... Big!!"

One of my good adult friends remembers being 3 yo running around the house naked and his mom asked him what he was doing. He said, "I'm making it get big and little!!"


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cain*
My son is a smacker. When the diaper comes off, he seriously gives it a good whacking. I'm always worried he's going to hit it too hard and do some damage to his balls or something, but we just tell him not to hit it. I guess he'll figure it out if he gets too rough. But I've heard of all kinds of weird stuff, a girl I work with said her son tugs on his balls REALLY hard, she actually said that he'd drawn some blood from scratching and pulling. THAT seems a little bit, I don't know...extreme? Lil boys find out at about 6 months that they've got this great thing down there....and it just never goes away. Whenever the pants come off, the hands go on. It's the #1 Creed. Could be yours or someone else's, it makes no difference. Long as there's hands.

Rock on, you 6 month olds!









:
My son is a smacker, too. That's the first thing he does when the diaper comes off, and then he does the double-handed grab, and then the Gumby Penis Adventures start. I was....taken aback...a bit by the smacking - he really slaps! at first, but he always has a big ol' smile on his face when he's doing it, so I stopped worrying.

Oh, and someone else mentioned it...yes, he tries to put things in it, too, though as far as I know, he's not retractable yet. But anything that's vaguely pointy (don't worry, he doesn't play with sharp objects) is immediately put to the tip to see if it'll go in the hole. Come to think of it, any "new" object he gets his hands off is usually introduced to his crotch before anywhere else.
"Is this new book fun? I don't know, let me put it on my crotch and see."







:

Little boys are a trip.


----------



## Yaliina (Oct 22, 2005)

Oh no!! I'm sure I have all this funness to look forward to. So far, my 8 m.o. reaches down & pulls it a little when I let him go diaperless, but I think he looses interest pretty quickly when it doesn't reach his mouth-







:
What fun!


----------



## mommyswenn (May 23, 2004)

My ds is a smacker, puller, roller-arounder.







It's fine most of the time, but if he's poopy I have to move very quickly or else I end up with some major cleanup! LOL!

After his first hypo surgery, he was so sore and swollen, with bandages and stitches, etc. It took 2-3 people to change him for about a week, mostly so we could keep his hands away so he wouldn't hurt himself.







I remember feeling so bad for him -- the poor kid just wanted to check and make sure he still had all his parts -- after all, he knew SOMETHING had been done to his penis (he must have known, kwim?) -- and we wouldn't let him.







I'm sure he was pretty relieved when a week or so later we finally let him have his hands back and he was able to check everything over. That also let me know how he was doing -- as soon as he was smacking full-strength again I knew his pain was gone.


----------



## mama_at_home (Apr 27, 2004)

These stories are cracking me up! My intact 8 month old has very aggressively been playing with, stretching, pinching and grabbing his from almost birth. Yesterday he stretched it up to his belly button as I watched in amazement/horror but he just laughed and smiled.


----------



## MamaRabbit (May 26, 2005)

:





















:

OK, seriously you've all given me the biggest laugh of the day. Laughed so hard I cried.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

my husband constantly assures me he wont hurt himself. I think....How can it stretch THAT far???

I cant wait to watch him try to fit things in there.....hehe.


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

A friend from work's son once pulled out his foreskin and pretended to play the banjo







Da da ding ding ding ding ding ding dingggggggggggg!

Tara


----------



## bugmenot (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DocsNemesis*
And he used to pull it down too and then come over to me and say "look mommy, my penis is standing up!" He still thinks thats the coolest thing ever, lol.

Little did he know that it will (would?) "stand up" later.


----------



## bugmenot (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cain*
My son is a smacker. When the diaper comes off, he seriously gives it a good whacking. I'm always worried he's going to hit it too hard and do some damage to his balls or something, but we just tell him not to hit it.

I know what you mean, but it's a good thing I wasn't drinking anything, or you'd owe me a new keyboard.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

My DH sais:

A boy can be born in the worst of worst of poverty.

Not even a stick or a rock to play with.

But he'll still always have on toy!

One that'll never leave

One that'll give hours of enjoyment from infancy strait through to the day he dies.

HIS PENIS!


----------



## Suprakid1982 (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandora114*
My DH sais:

A boy can be born in the worst of worst of poverty.

Not even a stick or a rock to play with.

But he'll still always have on toy!

One that'll never leave

One that'll give hours of enjoyment from infancy strait through to the day he dies.

HIS PENIS!











so true,

isnt the same true about a girls vulva/vagina?


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Suprakid1982*









so true,

isnt the same true about a girls vulva/vagina?

Not in my experience...

My DD doesn't really notice hers. And from my personal experience it never did the cool things a boys penis could do so it was rather boring and dull


----------

